# Ulster Massacre



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2005)

On October 23, 1641, a Irish Catholic rebellion began which led to the deaths of an estimated 12,000 Protestants (men, women and children) out of an estimated 40,000 total Protestants living in Ulster. The massacre was reknowned for its brutality and has scarred Ulster for centuries since.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2006)

Amzing the things you dont know. Thank you Andrew for posting this info!!


----------

